# My very first Litter 10 healthy babies! 6 days old!



## MouseFeathers (Sep 22, 2016)

Well I would like to show off my very first litter ( YAY! Halloween babies!!) and I would love to get some comments and thoughts from anyone.
Today they are 6 days old. So this being my first time at disturbing the nest (House Keeping) and actually looking at the babies, I took pictures!! I had been thinking that there was about 7-8 babies from what I could see when I got glimpses, but it turns out there are 10! And they are all healthy and beautiful! Momma mouse has been a doll this whole time, and her sister nanny has kept her in very good company!
I am shocked at the patterns on the babies! I did not expect this at all. I was thinking, probably some albinos- like their aunt- some chocolate/satins and maybe a few orange satins if I would be so lucky!
Their momma is a beautiful chocolate/black self satin, and their father is a red eyed orange satin. Looks like most of the babies have been marked with orange and black tiger stripes! I'm thrilled to say the least!
Pleasetell me what do you think! And please give me any info or opinions on their markings ( I am a first time breeder. )


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations on your first litter 

A couple of questions though, firstly are you in the UK? because they look awfully like brindle pups and the description of mum (chocolate/black self satin) sounds like it would be kind of similar to sex-linked brindle.

If you're in america then they are likely american brindle, although in both cases it is a dominant gene


----------



## MouseFeathers (Sep 22, 2016)

I am in America. I live in Mississippi, where it seems like there is not much interest at all in pet mice, but I would like to change that if I could.
I am very interested in genetics, so there is 2 different strains of brindle? I am sure I have a ton of research ahead of me. Thought I hope the patterns are good quality.


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Very neat! Hopefully I can post soon my first litter, and this looks so exciting!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Ok thats good then, sex-linked brindle is in the US but is pretty rare, if it was that then the males almost always die before weaning sadly.

Dad is likely recessive yellow (assuming he's not just a brindle that has no markings) so if you do want more satin orange mice you can breed a daughter back to him for a lot higher chance.

Some very nice markings there


----------



## MouseFeathers (Sep 22, 2016)

Awesome! I had read somewhere that I would have to breed him with a daughter to establish a good chance of oranges. I must say I do like the brindle pattern now. I hope its not sex linked, I would be sad if I lost some now that the mother has proved to be so well adjusted to mother hood. I even have homes waiting for them when they get older  I am hoping that I have more females then males though!
I will post pictures of the parents soon!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

In the US its 99.99% certain that it wouldn't be sex-linked unless you went to one of the few breeders that have one specifically asking for one. Sadly there's far too few people and far too spread apart in this country


----------

